# QLD palmy zzz zzz zzzz +carnstercam



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Well the army hit palmy this morn and it was bedlam. We tried to avoid the big macktuna and bonito, but after Rod got on and i had a double hook up, we ended up having to bring in the lines. Ant decided to run over a whale. Out the back the lines were deployed again and i had two promising runs that i would call as hoo's as they we fairly typical and the rigs came back toothed. Gr8 to hear the drags screaming and it was nice not to have to fillet a big hoo after a big paddle, which is always hard. Tried out the new home made screw on portable transducer bracket/sounder and it was too easy to bag out on little snaps for dinner, i hope it wasn't just a fluke;time will tell. Lost one big snap but the hooks pulled. Gopro footage coming 2nite. Fun times and laughs with top company as always. Ant did some showing off on the way in flirting with the Macktuna.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

carnster said:


> Well the army hit palmy this morn and it was bedlam. We tried to avoid the big macktuna and bonito, but after Rod got on and i had a double hook up, we ended up having to bring in the lines. Out the back the lines were deployed again and i had two promising runs that i would call as hoo's as they we fairly typical and the rigs came back toothed. Gr8 to hear the drags screaming and it was nice not to have to fillet a big hoo after a big paddle, which is always hard. Tried out the new sounder and it was too easy to bag out on little snaps, i hope it wasn't just a fluke;time will tell. Lost one big snap but the hooked pulled. Gopro footage coming 2nite. Fun times and laughs with top company as always.


You crack me up Carny... certainly got it tough!

Jimbo


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Bertros said:


> Beekeeper said:
> 
> 
> > carnster said:
> ...


Yeah i thought it was a Hof boni for a minute but i have caught heaps bigger and let them go.


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Never a dull moment with the Carnster and I pity the fish now that he has the technology strapped to the yak "that's what I'm talkin about baby"   
Cheers
Ant


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Gotta love those snaps ,
Go the double..
Great stuff man.


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Thats what I'm talkin' about!!!
Good on you Carnster,
Cheers,
Dave


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Hey guys, I know i get over excited and probably seem up myself a bit. But i really do enjoy myself when i go fishing and i certainly don't hold back my joy and a bit of amazement when do i catch fish. I don't really catch many snapper apart the odd one or two on the troll. But i am looking forward to the future plastic sessions using my sounder to find them and hoping that i can catch a few bigger ones. Even though mack tuna are a bit annoying, when the rods go off it is gr8 to hear the drag scream, especially since in winter i don't normally get to troll for pelagics. For me a big part of yak fishing is the exercise so it is awesome to go for a big paddle and de-stress once a week. I have considered leaving off the sound on the youtube footage, i know i sometimes can't handle listening to myself going off. But i really don't take myself that seriously and don't mind others having a laugh at my expense.


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Mate 
Even if I hook a guppy, sounds of excitement can be heard all the way to hills.
I say rejoyce carnster,
Catching a fish is always a stoke
Wayno ;-)


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Bertros said:


> carnster said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, I know i get over excited and probably seem up myself a bit. But i really do enjoy myself when i go fishing and i certainly don't hold back my joy and a bit of amazement when do i catch fish. I don't really catch many snapper apart the odd one or two on the troll. But i am looking forward to the future plastic sessions using my sounder to find them and hoping that i can catch a few bigger ones. Even though mack tuna are a bit annoying, when the rods go off it is gr8 to hear the drag scream, especially since in winter i don't normally get to troll for pelagics. For me a big part of yak fishing is the exercise so it is awesome to go for a big paddle and de-stress once a week. I have considered leaving off the sound on the youtube footage, i know i sometimes can't handle listening to myself going off. But i really don't take myself that seriously and don't mind others having a laugh at my expense.
> ...


ta mate i will see what i can do.


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

Makes me sick - fancy having to wind in your lines cause there is a big fish you don't want to catch - I think I need to move north as we leave lines in even when getting savaged by chopper tailor lol


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

HAHAH nice day out mate


----------



## duff (Apr 25, 2013)

carntser i love it mate, dont stress buddy i carry on like the biggest porkchop even when i know 99% of the time its gonna be a ray or a cattie. its still BLOODY exciting reeling in a fish. the heart rate goes up everytime and the palms start sweating so i can fully understand you on water antics. my go to line is the big "OOOOOOHHH YEAHH! FISH ON!!!!

nice fish buddy keep up the good work


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

duff said:


> carntser i love it mate, dont stress buddy i carry on like the biggest porkchop even when i know 99% of the time its gonna be a ray or a cattie. its still BLOODY exciting reeling in a fish. the heart rate goes up everytime and the palms start sweating so i can fully understand you on water antics. my go to line is the big "OOOOOOHHH YEAHH! FISH ON!!!!
> 
> nice fish buddy keep up the good work


Thanks Josh i appreciate that. Love the Fish on! call.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

dude we're all happy for ya mate, don't ever change!


----------

